# need help finding and removing a spyware.



## to-malone (Apr 26, 2010)

ok .. so i just got my computer back from my friend and was looking thru all the files and i come across a plug-in in my "FF" add-ons.. 


Verified RoveSupa Plugin 1.0
Porn4Mac


i have done a bit of searching for what this is on Google and they say it is a Trojan .. i have tried to find it and remove it manually . via "FF" suport page.

(Manually uninstalling a plugin

If you can't use an uninstaller program to remove a plugin, you can remove it manually:

1. In the Location bar, type about:config and press EnterReturn.
* The about:config "This might void your warranty!" warning page may appear. Click I'll be careful, I promise!, to continue to the about:config page. 
2. Search for the preference: plugin.expose_full_path.
3. Double-click on the plugin.expose_full_path preference in the list to change the value to true.
4. Enter aboutlugins into the Location bar to display the About Plugins page.
5. Each entry in the About Plugins page will have "File name:" followed by a path. Use Windows Explorer to navigateNavigate to the folder shown for the plugin you want to remove.
6. Rename the file to something other than its normal name - e.g. npswf32 becomes Xnpswf32 

The plugin will be removed. )




but im affaid i will remove the wrong file and have a partial system crash....
so any advice or help would be much appreciated..


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Being that it's a plug in for FireFox, it won't hurt the system if you get the wrong plugin. The best thing would be to completely uninstall FireFox, having it delete all plugins, preferences, and user files, and then reinstall it.


----------



## to-malone (Apr 26, 2010)

ok so i did that.. i completely uninstalled FF... i went in the back door deleted all the bookmarks saved passwords or there passwords all cookies and related tagging's in similar folders.. deleted a profile that was not there....but it would not let me delete all the plug-ins... so how do i go about finding them all in the depths of my mac?? im going to manually remove them if i can get a little help finding them


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

In your user folder there is a Library folder. Look in it for Application Support, or any other folder for Mozilla or FireFox.


----------

